# Gisele Bundchen Presenting creations by Colcci on opening day of the Spring-Summer collections of the Sao Paulo Fashion Week - June 17, 2009 x44 Upd



## Claudia (18 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Katzun (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisele Bundchen Presenting creations by Colcci on opening day of the Spring-Summer collections of the Sao Paulo Fashion Week - June 17, 2009 x26*

sie ist einfach die beste:thumbup:


----------



## Patrickppp (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisele Bundchen Presenting creations by Colcci on opening day of the Spring-Summer collections of the Sao Paulo Fashion Week - June 17, 2009 x26*

Da stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## Claudia (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Gisele Bundchen Presenting creations by Colcci on opening day of the Spring-Summer collections of the Sao Paulo Fashion Week - June 17, 2009 x26*

*+18*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## canil (3 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank!


----------

